# Project: L3peau



## l3p (Feb 14, 2016)

Been busy the last 4 months with a little project for the LDLC Modding Trophy 2015
I was asked by In Win to choose any case and mod it.
Easy choice for me!





When I saw the D-Frame the first time I already had plans for it.





I had to post in their blog first until finished but now I will also show all details here in the coming few weeks.
If you've already seen it somewhere please don't share here yet 

Have fun!






Specs:
In Win D-Frame Mini black
Intel i7 4790K
ASRock Z97 E-ITX/ac
Inno3D iChill GTX 980 Ti X3 Air Boss Ultra 6GB
G.Skill Ripjaws X 2 x 8GB 1600Mhz
Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB
Be Quiet ! Straight Power 10 600W CM
LiHeat 25cm Pci-e Extender
EK Blocks - Rad - Pump
Bitspower Fittings
CoolForce Cableclips & LED strips
Mayhems Aurora 2 Blue



​


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 14, 2016)

subbed for another awesome build.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 14, 2016)

Respect!


----------



## l3p (Feb 15, 2016)

Lets kick-off with a huge update!

First the case.






Asked for black rubbers from the start .. no red please.






Nice day in the sun.










Huge card!






And the mobo, mem and cpu






Playing around with pipes and possibilities










The first planning.






Quite some time went into figuring out something to stay within the budget.
But also a loop so you can always see it flowing and a construction to maintain stability.






Off to the attic





Always a bit scary at the start






But have to admit .. also afterwards this time 





Sharp edges be gone.






And more pipes.






Top side done!










How strong it is even without any glue used.






Finishing the edges.














Inside the frame I used flexible tubing, used glue on the tube fittings for extra stability.
(Quite a struggle)






















Intently engaged 






And giving it a rest.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 15, 2016)

Subbed always great to watch your work


----------



## l3p (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks Frogger!

Lets see what I have left between my plexi stack 






I wanted to replace the original tinted glass with blue plexi


































Removing all stickers with specs and serials






Lets change something about the ssd






With plex and old fan mounts


































An extra support/cover for the PSU














More about it later






Extra hole for the fan wires on the radiator






And removing some of the original PSU bracket for the new cover/support.





And finish the edges










Till next update!


----------



## l3p (Feb 27, 2016)

And another big update!






First the liquidcooling parts.


















Ready to mount ... but decided to polish them first.





5 minutes for all blocks with P600






And another 5 minutes with P2000/3000 I still had from previous projects.






And the last 5 minutes with polishing paste.






Clean it up.






And mount it.


















And a small modification on the old heatsink.


















Mounting the pump.






















Coverplate for the PSU






Still not sure about GPU placement.






I do know I'm going to work with an extender.










Hmm..






Different idea!






Lots of drilling and tapping.


























For more reinforcement










And for who's interested:











Till next time!


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2016)

l3p said:


> Till next time!


WILL be waiting CONGRATULATIONS  another end result to droul over...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2016)

I enjoyed your vids on f/b too....excellent, cant wait for the next one.


----------



## l3p (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks guys! 

Small update this time.
A case like this deserves a nice power cable 






Got some wires at work.






And sleeved them.






Make nice connections










Braiding them.














And connect the last one.






Done!


----------



## l3p (Mar 6, 2016)

This time a lot of cutting, sleeving and shrinking.
I wanted to shorten all cables and sleeve them without heatshrink.


























Also using some of the same prototype cableclips I had left from my last project L3pipe.














Cables for GPU are done.






Up next the Semi-modular PSU .. ffs


















Also nice to keep the wires in place 






Sanded the PSU cover.






And tested the PSU














Cables in place










Playing around with lighting.






And changing all the cables for the fans, pump and lighting.


















Also decided to use clips on the back and mount them to the mainboard tray.






Blue LED vandal resist power button on the back.






And rigid LED strips for the GPU back and GPU block.










All cables in place.










Next time .. the loop!


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 6, 2016)

very nice mod, state of art !


----------



## Frogger (Mar 7, 2016)

l3p said:


> prototype cableclips


Those are SWEET  Do you think they will ever go retail???


----------



## l3p (Mar 7, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> very nice mod, state of art !



Thanks man!



Frogger said:


> Those are SWEET  Do you think they will ever go retail???



Thanks! Well .. they actually are retail however just in Europe at PCcooling or Highflow


----------



## l3p (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally .. the loop!






On this build it's 50/50 with bends and fittings.










Argh that space!






But the first connections are there.










And the last ones.






















Also decided to change the SSD again, want the original HDD holder to be smaller.






















Done






And polishing all acrylic sides.










Next time filling the loop.


----------



## l3p (Apr 3, 2016)

Filling time!






First with clear liquid to see if everything goes according to plan.


















All fine.






So I can replace with Aurora










The extra pipe takes care of extra stability for the construction, I could almost lift the case on it.










Also used black glue to hide the white leds and brown pcb






All air from the loop










Also black glue at the back






Stresstest!






Next time ... final pics 






And a filling video.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats on your finish!!


----------



## l3p (Apr 5, 2016)

Seems I messed up the previous post with the video above, it's all good now 


And here's the final shoot 






























































































Another awesome experience in France together with the LDLC crew and my co-modders!
And ... I'm very honored to reach second place in the contest 









Thanks for following!


----------

